# OpenVZ Ploop 1.13



## Geek (Apr 13, 2015)

OpenVZ project has released a new ploop version. Read below for more
information. Everybody is advised to upgrade.


Changes
=======
(since 1.12.2)

New functionality:
* snapshot-merge: add merge to new delta ability
* Logging to PLOOP_LOG_FILE (if variable is defined during compilation)
* ploop restore-descriptor: create dd.xml by image (single image only)
* ploop replace: add -k, --keep-name to keep the replaced delta file name
* ploop replace: implement offline replace
* snapshot-delete: introduce specific SYSEXIT_NOSNAP error
* Alternative (incompatible) implementation of ploop copy (C and Python API)

Fixes:
* ploop_replace_image(): fix wrt level
* ploop grow: update size in DiskDescriptor.xml after growing
* normalize_image_name(): fix for a corner case
* ploop_replace_image(): always unlock dd.xml
* {mount,umount}.ploop: fixes for filenames with spaces, tabs etc.
* umount.ploop: fix mtab removal ({{B|3164}})
* umount.ploop: fix for file names with a semicolon
* scripts/mount.ploop: don't hardcode paths to modprobe and readlink
* ploop_umount(): don't return -1, use SYSEXIT_*
* ploop_merge_snapshot_by_guid(): fix error message, don't print (null)
* ploop tsnapshot(): fix usage
* grow_lower_delta(): fix a memory leak
* ploop_merge_snapshot_by_guid(): fix error message
* check_snapshot_mount(): add is_device_inuse() check

Improvements:
* print_sys_block_ploop(): print less info
* Remove delta_fops abstraction layer
* ploop merge: obsolete/disable form with DD.xml (use snapshot-merge)
* ploop snapshot-merge: fix/improve message about merged deltas
* find_level_by_delta(): rework/improve
* ploop_switch_snapshot(): rm non-const cast
* local_delta_open(): make first arg const
* ploop_replace_image: print proper oldfile message
* merge_image(): document the function
* ploop_di_merge_image(): remove last argument
* Rename get_child_by_uuid() to find_child_by_guid()
* ploop_merge_snapshot_by_guid(): untangle MERGE_WITH_{PARENT,CHILD} mess
* ploop_merge_snapshot_by_guid: fix ending message
* Rework check_snapshot_mount()
* ploop_di_merge_image: fix error messages
* ploop_merge_snapshot_by_guid(): fix error message

Documentation:
* ploop tool: usage formatting fixes
* ploop(8): expand description of snapshot-merge
* ploop(8): describe replace -k, --keep-name option
* ploop(8): describe restore-descriptor command
* ploop(8): describe snapshot-merge -n option

Build system:
* ploop.spec: no perms for symlink
* Makefile.inc: add VERSION and RELEASE vars to specify package version
* setver.sh: modify to use VERSION/RELEASE from Makefile.inc
* setver.sh: add -o, --oldpackage flag

See detailed changelog here:
  http://git.openvz.org/?p=ploop;a=shortlog;h=ploop-1.13


Download
========
http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/ploop/1.13


Bug reporting
=============
Please report all bugs found to http://bugzilla.openvz.org/


----------



## Syntrel (Apr 13, 2015)

This is great news.


----------



## serverian (Apr 14, 2015)

Ploop is cancer


----------



## drmike (Apr 14, 2015)

Ploop is poop for imaginary disk.


----------



## Hostissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the news!


----------

